# Trolling motor for Mitzi '17



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

I had a 12v 55lb ipilot when I had a Mitzi 17. Strong enough to puch the Mitzi even in strong NE Fla tides. Just make sure your battery is good. As mine got weaker it wouldn't last as long. But I was on mine all day.


----------



## Bigtuna53 (Nov 27, 2016)

How did you wore and install that on your boat. Was it a pain or pretty simple? Do you have any pictures of where you punched a hole in the hull or where you put the battery and how you bracketed it?

Thanks man!



privateer said:


> I had a 12v 55lb ipilot when I had a Mitzi 17. Strong enough to puch the Mitzi even in strong NE Fla tides. Just make sure your battery is good. As mine got weaker it wouldn't last as long. But I was on mine all day.[/QUOTE


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

It was on the Mitzi when I bought it. It was a very simple install. The battery was in the console.


----------

